# Brooke's UDX quest



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I thought I would start a thread to chronicle Brooke's quest for her UDX from this point forward. Before yesterday she had 3 legs toward her UDX.
Yesterday she Qed in both open and utility for her 4 th UDX leg. Considering we are spending lots of time right now working field and only working obedience once a week at class I can not ask for much more than I am getting - well maybe SIT!!! She has been giving away a lot of point sfor no sits lately in heeling patterns and pivots. Yesterday that one no sit on the only halt in utility caused 3rd place and an OTCh point. :doh: But both scores were good enough for some OM points and of course that all important at this time UDX leg. Below is a picture with her ribbons and toy from the day's efforts.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yay for another leg!! Just love these goofy moves that they just love to do during show time. I hope her "sitter" starts "working" again and you get many more Q's and some OTCH pts!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats on your Qs, I wouldn't get too upset with a no-sit they all mess up now and again.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both. She sure does look pretty proud of herself and her toy!
Way to go!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay!!! Great job!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

We showed again this weekend and were moderately successful. On Saturday Brooke momentarily had one of those blonde moments and forgot what the word "come" meant on the drop on recall. That was all that prevented us from getting a UDX leg as she scraped out a q in utility. 
Today we had some of the same issues but she did manage a UDX leg and some OM points. She is now half way to her UDX and a third of the way to her OM.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats those legs don't come easy!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats! She's really racking up the legs!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice job you two!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!! How are the points toward OM calculated? I looked on the AKC site, but what I'm seeing seems to be for confirmation, unless it's the same....which seems like it would take forever.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Obedience 
Regulations 
CHAPTER 15
OBEDIENCE MASTER TITLE AND GRAND MASTER TITLE
Section 1. Dogs that May Compete. 
Obedience Master title and 
Obedience Grand Master title points will be recorded for dogs that have 
earned the Utility Dog title. When a dog earns an Obedience Master 
title, it may continue to compete and earn points until it is awarded an 
Obedience Grand Master title.
Section 2. Master Title and Grand Master Title Points. 
Obedience 
Master points will be recorded for those dogs earning a score of 190 or 
better in Open B or Utility B classes, according to the schedule of points 
established by the AKC Board of Directors. 
To acquire an Obedience Master title, dogs will be required to earn a 
total of 200 points, based on the points awarded for scores of 190 or better 
from the Open B or Utility B classes as listed in the below point schedule. 
For a title to be earned, 30 percent of the points (60 points) must come 
from the Open B class and 30 percent of the points (60 points) must come 
from the Utility B class, the remaining 40 percent of the points (80 points) 
can come from the Open B or Utility B class, for the total of 200 points. 
When a dog earns a total of 200 points based on the below point sched
-
ule (Section 3), it will be awarded an Obedience Master title. Obedience 
Master titles will be awarded for nine levels and upon completion of the 
10th level, a dog will be awarded an Obedience Grand Master title. Points 
accumulated in excess of the 200 points required for each level will be 
applied towards the next level of award if available. Only one title for 
Obedience Grand Master will be awarded. 
Upon being awarded an Obedience Master title or the Grand Master 
title, dogs will be permitted to display the title of Obedience Master 
(OM#) or OGM after their names.

Section 3. Point Schedule.
Dog’s Score
Points Awarded
Dog’s Score
Points Awarded
190- 191.5 - 6 poinys
192 - 193.5 - 9 points
194 - 196.5 - 12 points
197 - 200 - 15 points


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yesterday was our last trial of the year. She again was just good enough to earn her 6th UDX leg, a 2nd in Utility and 2 OTCh points. So the good news is we are ahead of where I expected to be as far as legs go. The bad news is showing with minimal training may have been a HUGE mistake. We have developed some bad habits and lackluster work. Hoping once we get back to concentrating on obedience and showing indoors we can tighten it back up. Here is a picture from yesterday.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations on the leg, you're over halfway there!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow congratulations Hank and Brooke, that is awesome!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats!! WAY TO GO!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats on your last two legs! Looking forward to hearing about the rest!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well the New Year has not gotten off to the start I was hoping for to say the least. But hey, if it was easy I guess everyone would be doing it - right? :bowl:
Early matches went well but the first two trials not so much. We failed all four classes. In utility both days we started sniffing the mat and moving as I left her before turning around. She DID do her articles with just once slightly hesitating on the return so that was a WIN! And in open it was the DOR, both days we did not come on the second recall. Not only did we not come I had to call, wave and jump up and down numerous times to get her to come. The classes otherwise were OK but not where I thought we would be. So we had several more matches and lots of training sessions before this past weekend's trials. Kept her on a flexi for signals, articles, gloves and DOR so she could NOT be wrong and did not wait to see if she would make the mistake. 
So Saturday's trial we had order 1 in Utility. So when I turned around after leaving her on signals and she was staring at me I was THRILLED. I gave the drop signal, her head went down and she began to sniff the mat. :doh: So failed utility. In Open agian we had order 1. Heeling and F8 were so-so. DOR she comes I give the drop signal, her head goes down and again she begins sniffing the mat. I tell her down and she drops. I then call and again she just lies there. This is beginning to get FRUSTRATING!!
Sunday morning as I prepare to get dressed for the trial I decided to change EVERYTHING up. Changed wardrobe to jeans. At the trial as I was getting ready to go into the ring I decided to use a different collar and leash. We had order 2 and on the moving stand I realized that I had pput her normal slip collar on her when we got there and she now was wearing 2 collars. :doh: At the end of the exercise I called the judge's attention to it and thought we would be DQed but he felt it was not an advantage and just hit me for points. Changed even my hand position for heeling/signals. Well she qualified with some major hits for no sits but we Qed!! In open order 2 also and on the DOR recall I switched to a verbal for the drop. She dropped and came immediately when called. My hand position change seemed to effect her more in open and we gave up a ton of points but still managed to Q and even got a few OM points. So it was a good day and gave me some hope we might finish this UDX. :crossfing


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice going Hank.. you guys are getting there!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice going! I had to laugh that "we started sniffing the mat". Perhaps if you didn't set a bad example, she wouldn't sniff the mat, either???


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Nice going! I had to laugh that "we started sniffing the mat". Perhaps if you didn't set a bad example, she wouldn't sniff the mat, either???



HA!! HA!!! Very funny!!!


----------

